# Missing Dog Aberdeenshire



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Guy's I know there is quite a few of us from the Aberdeen area now and I hope we can help find my friends dog. She went missing after he had a crash at the weekend with her in the car. She obviously got spooked in the accident and she managed to get out of the car and run away from the scene. The crash happened about 10 miles south of Stonehaven near Auchenblae.

Please see below:

My friend has lost their dog over the weekend in the Auchenblae area please help him find her.

Abby, a small female Lab - Collie cross, short hair all black, white chest, white rear paws, with orange collar with bone studs on.

Last seen running across fields North at Auchenblae golf course turning. Name and TEL on collar but call if found.










Please forward this on to anyone who can help.


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

Have a couple guys at work live out that way so will forward on for you mate!!

Hope she gets found safe and well!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cute dog.

Hope she is found safe & well.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Hope the dog is found soon, I'd be distraught in the same situation if ours was missing  Might be worth posting up on this site as well - http://www.nationalpetregister.org


----------



## Moderator (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll make this a sticky for you in this section for a week or two. 

Hope you find her.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed Deeg, I'll put word round work at Stoney, quite a few colleagues stay down that way


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope she gets found, I can imagine how your pal feels. My wee dog went missing from our garden and we spent most of the night looking for her till we got a call from local police to say they had her there. She was miles away from where we were looking.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone, latest update i got was still no good news but he has vowed to keep looking untill he finds her, a few of us went out last night again after our work and we will continue to do so aswell.



GolfFanBoy said:


> Hope the dog is found soon, I'd be distraught in the same situation if ours was missing  Might be worth posting up on this site as well - http://www.nationalpetregister.org


Thanks I will forward on the link to him.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Guy's thanks to everyone as already stated today just to let you know that she as just been found safe and well!

There was reports this morning of a dog running about the A90 but by the time the police got there she was gone, a couple of hours later he got a call from someone in Laurencekirk that she was in the back garden!!

Thanks to everyone who passed the info on and kept their eyes peeled!

Much appreciated.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Deeg said:


> Guy's thanks to everyone as already stated today just to let you know that she as just been found safe and well!
> 
> There was reports this morning of a dog running about the A90 but by the time the police got there she was gone, a couple of hours later he got a call from someone in Laurencekirk that she was in the back garden!!
> 
> ...


That's great news!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Fantastic news.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great news !


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad to hear she was found safe and well. Its an awfull feeling when your dog goes missing, has happened to me a couple of times, lukily with the same outcome as this one.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

So pleased...excellent news. Lost one of mine a couple of years ago in Dalby forest (thankfully only for an hour)...not a nice experience.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad to hear it. Lost mine back in 2003. Never found him again. Still breaks my heart thinking about it. He was the best dog in the world.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

ah thats great news - totally missed this thread thou  

Glad you found her safe and well

Jen x


----------

